# MasterDisaster Banner Thread



## GS 281 (Feb 12, 2016)

MasterDisaster has done a lot in the past year or so getting interviews with lolcows. Recently, some have discussed whether this should be recognized and if so how. A custom banner was suggested, specifically one that says "Official Kiwi Press Pass", and others suggested "Christorical Figure" based on the multi-part Chris interviews. What are your thoughts?


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Feb 12, 2016)

He should get a bright pink banner that says "will talk to anyone for winner ratings".


----------



## Cuck Norris (Feb 13, 2016)

I was told my thoughts need to be inputed and accepted for better improvement in this thread. Anyway, I don't think he should get one for the simple fact he makes the interviews about him. One of the biggest complaints I've heard about the Chris interviews is "he needs to let Chris talk". On top of that he chimped out and acted a fool when Brad reneged on his agreement to be interviewed, as well as when Kengle politely declined. The Kengle chimpout was deleted but I believe the Brad Watson chimpout may still exist.

That being said, I appreciate that he gets content for us. I just don't think he should be rewarded until he's proven he can take no for an answer.


----------



## Emiya Kiwitsugu (Feb 13, 2016)

I have him as a contact on Skype and it will make me feel vaguely important by association if he gets a special banner. Support 100%.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 13, 2016)

Cuck Norris said:


> One of the biggest complaints I've heard about the Chris interviews is "he needs to let Chris talk".



Marvin may have pointed this out first, but if you do that, he just rambles on in a completely boring way and says nothing.  Unless you're really super interested in the babbling of a retarded idiot about Pokemon, Chris just doesn't have much to say.



> That being said, I appreciate that he gets content for us. I just don't think he should be rewarded until he's proven he can take no for an answer.



Meh.  If he has any issue in that regard, it is his inability to take yes for an answer.


----------



## For The Internet (Feb 13, 2016)

I feel like the requirements for banners are getting a bit lax? I mean, it used to be that you had to be a significant figure in Christory like Alec or Marvin to get one. MD gave us some cool content, but someone hooked him up for that interview and I honestly feel like that isn't really enough.

I think maybe in the future he might be deserving of a banner but I don't know that he is right now. Also, some of his reactions to refusal/criticism have been a bit off. Idk. He's pretty new to the community so it might be a good idea to give it some time and see how things go.


----------



## Puppet Pal Clem (Feb 13, 2016)

Cuck Norris said:


> I just don't think he should be rewarded until he's proven he can take no for an answer.



I'm new and not familiar with all of his feats, nor the content of his character, but think this logic is perhaps flawed.

Not that I think the farms should take itself seriously, but the basis of reward in my mind is exemplary action outside the context of human character or motivation.
To examine feats within the context of the character of the individual who accomplished them would invite there to be no rewards of any kind, from the perspective that all humans are flawed in some way, often times hypocrites.

Would the heroic actions of a soldier on the battlefield be less heroic to find that he had killed somebody drunk driving back home?
Are the accomplishments of historical figures to be weighed against the judgement of their moral fiber by modern standards?
One might find that a lot of influential people are by nature eccentric or flawed due to the necessity of risk-taking or innovative behavior in the face of adversity.

You reward and remember actions, not men.

Being new, I don't really have any sense of what size or quality of action would merit a banner.
I don't think he really did that much.

He does seem a bit focused on his own character though, I agree.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Feb 13, 2016)

Fot me Christorical Figures are for what people did to Chris before his popularity or the concept of this forum (~2013/2014.)

To be fair, all MD did was something someone could easily do if they were at least mature and sounded professional about it. It's likely Chris gets serious offers and questions very often (eg: the CD case art, the Meowthkip artworks, DStecks, Amiibo.) Chris is getting enough genuine interests that he's become confident enough to release real content due to the fact that he is no longer affected by trolling but rather he is moved either with money or attention.

You can JULAY him as much as you want, he would just shrug it off... But with money/attention that's another thing completely different about Chris because he will whore himself out for .


----------



## Chicken Dippers (Feb 13, 2016)

I don't know much about MD myself, although he seems like an awesome guy, and I've heard his Chris and Connor interviews (and that voice! My God, that voice!) that said, I just don't think he warrants a banner, for reasons other have already stated.


----------



## Clown Doll (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm not going to weigh in on whether he rates or doesn't rate a banner, I'm just commenting on individual points here.



For The Internet said:


> I mean, it used to be that you had to be a significant figure in Christory like Alec or Marvin to get one.


Depends, @skyraider91  got his banner for his involvement in the Catie dates and AFAIK he wasn't involved with Chris nearly as long as Marvin or Alec.



Puppet Pal Clem said:


> You reward and remember actions, not men.


I agree. The merits of whether something deserves official acknowledgement should be about the action itself, and not the person themselves.


----------



## MrTroll (Feb 13, 2016)

Why not give him something useful instead, like some Burger King coupons or a plastic novelty moustache.


----------



## Clown Doll (Feb 13, 2016)

MrTroll said:


> Why not give him something useful instead, like some Burger King coupons or a plastic novelty moustache.


Kiwi Farms-sponsored Sonichu Medallion.


----------



## For The Internet (Feb 13, 2016)

Clown Doll said:


> Depends, @skyraider91  got his banner for his involvement in the Catie dates and AFAIK he wasn't involved with Chris nearly as long as Marvin or Alec.



Yes, and I honestly didn't think he should have received a banner. That's why I said I think requirements have become somewhat lax. I do understand there isn't as much opportunity for in-depth Chris involvement these days, but I don't think that's necessarily a reason to lower the bar. It is what it is. In the end it's really not that important. Just my two cents.

I agree with @Valiant's definition of a Christorical figure.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Feb 14, 2016)

Puppet Pal Clem said:


> I'm new and not familiar with all of his feats, nor the content of his character, but think this logic is perhaps flawed.
> 
> Not that I think the farms should take itself seriously, but the basis of reward in my mind is exemplary action outside the context of human character or motivation.
> To examine feats within the context of the character of the individual who accomplished them would invite there to be no rewards of any kind, from the perspective that all humans are flawed in some way, often times hypocrites.
> ...


He is a guy who interviewed an autistic tranny he's not a fucking_ marine_ jfc.

MasterDisaster never committed any greivous crime, nor has he done anything particularly heroic. This is a petty, minor issue about whether he should get a banner recognizing him for doing interviews, and yes here character does matter because in the context of the community in which he made these accomplishments, nobody wants to deal with a prick.

@The Coward (aka Pumpkin Swirl) was a guy who bought a medallion from Chris in 2014 and then decided to cancel his order because Chris touches his taint or something. I don't remember a ton of details but I think Chris threatened to dox him after doing this and he sent Pumpkin a Sonichu medallion but with an angry face. Pumpkin ended up getting a commissioned drawing from Chris as an extra, while also getting the angry medallion _along with_ a regular medallion and an apology video, all while paying absolutely nothing. His interactions with Chris put out lots of fairly funny content,  definitely more efficient than what @DStecks paid Chris $1000 to do for the money.

But we still banned him because he was an a-log and an asshole and he could not keep his cock in his pants about scamming a special person after it had happened. He certainly never got a "Christorical Figure" banner even though the medallion thing in my opinion was more entertaining than what Skyraider or Thetan were doing at the time. I think the administration made the right choice in banning him and not rewarding him for his behavior, regardless of the things he did.


----------

